# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى الصوتيات والمرئيات الإسلامية >  فيديو كليب { وحدنا الصف } فرقة البراء الفنية |

## هدوء عاصف

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*




*BSMLH**.**NET*
*
**تقدّم وحصرياً

فيديو كليب
*
*{ وحدنا الصف** }
*
*من ألبوم وحدنا الصف*
*
فرقة البراء الفنية

*






*{ لمشاهدة كواليس الكليب }*

http://www.bsmlh.net/vb/showthread.php?t=137813







*{ الأداء حسب الظهور }*
*أيمن رمضان
محمد أبو حلقة
بلال كعوش
محمد ابراهيم
كمال الدباس
مهند الجابري
ابراهيم رمضان
عمار جبر
**
*



*{ كلمات }*
*أيمن رمضان**

*


*
**{ التيمات والألحان }
تراث

**{ جمعها وربط بينها }
عبدالفتاح عوينات*
*
*



*
**{ التوزيع والهندسة الصوتية** }
محمد القيسي
**
*


*
**{ الاستعراض والدبكة }
فرقة البراء الفنية

*



*
**{ ادارة انتاج }
ابراهيم رمضان
**
**{ ادارة مالية وميدانية }
محمد ابراهيم
**
*



*
**{ مدير التصوير }
أحمد يونس


*


*
**{ مونتاج وتلوين }
سائد عاروري

*

*
**{ منتج منفذ }*
*
*
*
مؤسسة البراء الفنية*
*عمان - الأردن*
00962795328882

*
*

*
**{ خدمات فنية }*
*شركة الملاك الأبيض للانتاج التلفزيوني

*



*{ الراعي الالكتروني }*

*شـبكـــــة بـسـمـلــــــه الانشـــاديـّــــــة*
*BSMLH.NET*


*{ فوتوغراف }*
*عمر الجنيدي
ابراهيم العلمي

*



*{ انتاج }*

*قناة عودة الفضائية
&
فرقة البراء الفنية* 






*{ الاشراف العام والمتابعة الفنية }*
*أيمن رمضان*






*{ مساعد مخرج }*
*محمد جبريل الشيخ*






*{ سيناريو واخراج }*
*هشام غيث*





*{ للمشاهدة }* 






*{ للتحميل }* 

*
[ بجودة عالية ]*


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/wahdna_alsaff_h.rmvb
~

*[ بجودة متوسطة ]* 


http://www.bsmlh.net/songs/clips/wahdna_alsaff_m.rmvb


* رايت كليك + حفظ باسم
* النسخة بالموسيقى

----------


## طوق الياسمين

يسلموو هالايدين  :Bl (3):

----------


## ورده السعاده

تسلم ايدك يا هدوئه :Smile:

----------

